# Looking For A Good Bottle Repair Man !!



## Gratefuldigger (Jul 27, 2009)

Got a squat that just has a piece out of it and I do have the piece. It fits in perfectly and I am looking for someone who can do a good job of putting it back together.Will pay top $ for top notch repair.If you do repairs or can recommend a someone please let me know. I have a great bottle that I would love to get fixed.I do not think it is a real tough repair. Thanks


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 29, 2009)

If you find one let me know. I've done some small repairs for myself but have some larger ones I'd like to have a more patient professional attempt..I'm better at making holes than fixin em.


----------

